# Nail designs for Spring and Summer!



## Jina Mai (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, beauties!

I like nail art. and this is my first try to make nail designs.

I like it so much. So I find this Forum to sharing my nail designs.

Want to share more nail designs with you!

Thanks


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 21, 2015)

jinafang said:


> Hi, beauties!
> 
> I like nail art. and this is my first try to make nail designs.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Me also like nail art. you choose nice nail color.


----------

